# Need temporary foster for Gilmour In Northern Virginia



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to see this. I know it's very worrisome to you. I am not in Northern Virginia but if no one closer steps up, I could ask my husband about it. We're 4 hours away. One thing others may be wondering is how does Gilmore do with other dogs? I know he had Milo with him for a long time but a younger dog might be a different thing. I hope your recovery is speedy. My best wishes for you and Gilmore.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I might be able to help out, as well, but I am in north central VT. The, "how does Gilmore do with other dogs" would be the same question. Keep me posted.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Overall Gilmour has never had a problem with other dogs. Him and Milo lived together for 10 years and it was barely a spot between them. Whenever there was one you can be **** sure there was a Toy involved 

Gilmore's only habit is that he likes to hop up for a kiss when someone new comes in the door. 

His breeder who was one of the absolute best in the business (Lauri Demoux - RIP - Yes, Gilmour is an Oahu dog and the late great Mulder was his Grandfather!) was never able to break him of it. 

He's just a lovie duvvy that way . He does it as pure affection and absolutely loves to meet new people. He really really loves to meet new people.He does it as pure affection and absolutely loves to meet new people. He really really loves to meet new people.

I forgot to mention I will also be maintaining his health insurance during this period.

If anyone has to drive to pick him up I will of course cover your travel expenses.

I guess I should also mention that Gilmour is intact. That does not really seem to affect his temperament.

Gilmore is an exceptionally well bred dog and came from one of the best breeders there ever was. Anyone with a professional circuit knows who Lauri Demoux was. 

We all know that things can happen without notice but right now Gilmore is an exceptionally healthy and vibrant 10-year-old. He does not show his age at all.

Gilmore is also a smaller size golden. His normal weight is around 65 pounds. I think he's picked up a few because everybody is loving him so much with treats LOL

Gilmore is a love bug. He adores people, he adores meeting new people, and will be at your feet 24 hours a day if you let him. He loves to hop on the couch and lay his head on your leg. 


I have to go. I just started crying...

Anymore questions? Fire away


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Guys I have to use voice dictation right now so please excuse any weird spelling errors are stupid wording in the post


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My 86 year old dad comes by the 3 days that I work to let Rukie out. I'm afraid for him to get knocked over. I wonder if a rescue would do a foster and return him to you just to help out?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens, first of all, I am really sorry you're in a nursing home, prayers for a speedy recovery for you. I know you're very concerned about Glimour and Gizmo. 

Are you still in touch with his Breeder? 

I would check with your Vet clinic, they may have an employee or a client that can help you out with your pups. 

I wish I lived up your way to help you out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> NuttinButGoldens, first of all, I am really sorry you're in a nursing home, prayers for a speedy recovery for you. I know you're very concerned about Glimour and Gizmo.
> 
> Are you still in touch with his Breeder?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Laurie Demoux passed away a few years ago. She had beaten cancer like four times but finally succumb to it. She was one tough old lady, and someone you didn't want to make angry .

Actually made an announcement about it last yearActually made an announcement about it last year

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/502762-laurie-doumaux-passed-away.html


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Just for fun, here is Gilmore is Pedigree:

https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=411883


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wish I could help. I will put my thinking cap on for people in your area. FWIW you are living my nightmare, having to leave the dogs in temp care and not be able to be IN CONTROL...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I wish I would be there and foster Gizmo. I love Golden kisses too. I hope that the issue gets resolved very quickly and you will be soon get back to your health. 
Please everyone , keep the post up by everyday commenting on it.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> I might be able to help out, as well, but I am in north central VT. The, "how does Gilmore do with other dogs" would be the same question. Keep me posted.


Hope that Gizmo will join Oscar for a few months. Great you are 0


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. I wish you well and a speedy recovery. Are you hoping to keep Gilmour and Gizmo together?? I wish I could help you, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gilmour & Gizmo need your help dear Forum Members.
One day we might need this request as well.
If you cannot do anything , please keep the thread up!!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Have you tried SEVA Great (Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Rescue)? They seem to really help people with Golden’s. I wonder if they couldn’t help provide a temporary foster. They are on Facebook.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumping back up.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Have you tried SEVA Great (Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Rescue)? They seem to really help people with Golden’s. I wonder if they couldn’t help provide a temporary foster. They are on Facebook.


SEVA recues türkish goldens through AGA . They definitely have a portfoglio of fosters. It would be a great solution. And in the future the OP can also foster for SEVA. I hope she reads here and contact them 0


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am hoping you have gotten something worked out by PM or outside the forum. Please let us know.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

wishing you a fast recovery and hope you find a foster family soon


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Still no one with a big heart for Gilmour & Gizmo to temporary foster while their owner is in hospital???


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

LynnC said:


> I am so sorry. I wish you well and a speedy recovery. Are you hoping to keep Gilmour and Gizmo together?? I wish I could help you, it just breaks my heart.


That would be optimal but I understand the realities of that are difficult.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Have you tried SEVA Great (Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Rescue)? They seem to really help people with Golden’s. I wonder if they couldn’t help provide a temporary foster. They are on Facebook.


From what I can tell most rescues only do permanent rehomes.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

cwag said:


> I am hoping you have gotten something worked out by PM or outside the forum. Please let us know.


Unfortunately not yet :frown2:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sending you a PM have contact info for a person that has had Laurie’s dogs in the past—sounds promising...paws crossed


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> Sending you a PM have contact info for a person that has had Laurie’s dogs in the past—sounds promising...paws crossed


Thank you 

Oscar's dad has also stopped up but we would have to create a relay to Vermont.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Thank you
> 
> Oscar's dad has also stopped up but we would have to create a relay to Vermont.


So sorry that I have been off-line. I was en route to VT and was unable to connect to the forum on my cell. I've sent you a PM as of 9:00 PM EST. Look forward to speaking with you!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> So sorry that I have been off-line. I was en route to VT and was unable to connect to the forum on my cell. I've sent you a PM as of 9:00 PM EST. Look forward to speaking with you!


Oh that's no problem at all . Thank you so much for stepping up for Gilmour!!!!

However, I am super happy to report that with the awesome help of SheetsSM Gilmour is going on vacation in Richmond!

God bless you Susan and Kitty


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Oh that's no problem at all . Thank you so much for stepping up for Gilmour!!!!
> 
> However, I am super happy to report that with the awesome help of SheetsSM Gilmour is going on vacation in Richmond!
> 
> God bless you Susan and Kitty


Very happy that you are settled. We would have made it work but it would have been complicated. I hope all goes well!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Oh that's no problem at all . Thank you so much for stepping up for Gilmour!!!!
> 
> However, I am super happy to report that with the awesome help of SheetsSM Gilmour is going on vacation in Richmond!
> 
> God bless you Susan and Kitty


Thats wonderful! Hopefully now you can recuperate knowing that Gilmour will be well taken care of


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

LynnC said:


> Thats wonderful! Hopefully now you can recuperate knowing that Gilmour will be well taken care of


Absolutely! I have literally been in tears for him every single day and that takes a load off of my mind


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a relief. I've felt so badly for you and Gilmour. Thanks SheetsSM for getting the help. I hope your recovery goes quickly.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

What about asking Cindy Williamson? She lives in MD and is the owner of Gilmour's sire, Bang. Cindy is kind and I believe her goldens are house dogs. Worth asking. Just google "Lycinan Golden Retrievers" and her info will come up.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm happy to hear that you have found someone to take care of your Gilmore...sounds awesome...hope you have a speedy recovery....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Oh that's no problem at all . Thank you so much for stepping up for Gilmour!!!!
> 
> However, I am super happy to report that with the awesome help of SheetsSM Gilmour is going on vacation in Richmond!
> 
> God bless you Susan and Kitty


This is really great to hear. 

Have you found a place for Gizmo too?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I've been thinking about how I could make this work all weekend. So happy you found someone to help out.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So happy this all worked out. Thank you to SheetsSM!


Glad you can concentrate on getting better knowing your pups are in good hands.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

kjengold said:


> What about asking Cindy Williamson? She lives in MD and is the owner of Gilmour's sire, Bang. Cindy is kind and I believe her goldens are house dogs. Worth asking. Just google "Lycinan Golden Retrievers" and her info will come up.


Cindy is actually the person that pre-vetted me before I ever got Laurie D's phone number


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is really great to hear.
> 
> Have you found a place for Gizmo too?


No the one unfortunate side effect of this is that gizmo is even more alone now :frown2:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmore stopped to see me before taking off on his adventure to Richmond. He and Susan are on their way south now.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmore has made it to his wonderful foster in Richmond


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Just to be clear Gizmo is a cat, correct? Maybe post a few things about Gizmo. I am assuming Gizmo gets along with Golden Retrievers.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

cwag said:


> Just to be clear Gizmo is a cat, correct? Maybe post a few things about Gizmo. I am assuming Gizmo gets along with Golden Retrievers.


Yes gizmo is a cat. A 5-year-old American shorthair that thinks he is a golden retriever 

He grew up with golden retrievers from the age of eight weeks old and gets along with dogs very very well.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just seeing this Larry, so sorry I was not aware in time. If you run in to any difficulties with Gilmour's care please let me know.
Chris


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> Just seeing this Larry, so sorry I was not aware in time. If you run in to any difficulties with Gilmour's care please let me know.
> Chris


Thanks Chris


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

A fellow forum member dolled him up really good 

Thanks SheetsSM!

Back on a serious note, I really need to find help for Gizmo now. He showing signs of separation anxiety And I need to find him a temporary home now.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If you guys know anyone that could take gizmo as a temporary foster please let me know ASAP. Another week or so and I may have to let him go permanently if I can’t find a temporary


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glimour looks great, looks happy and doing very well.

Anyone live in VA that can take Gizmo in temporarily, Gizmo is his cat.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If I lived closer to you, I would foster Gizmo in a heartbeat. I'm so sorry I can't help you. I really hope someone close by can help. Have you asked your vet? Maybe one of the RVTs or other staff would be able to take him?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm just too far away....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well it looks like gizmo has him a temporary foster  he can't be picked up for about nine days what it looks like he's all set.

And Susan comes through again!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Well it looks like gizmo has him a temporary foster  he can't be picked up for about nine days what it looks like he's all set.
> 
> And Susan comes through again!



This is wonderful news!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great news for Gizmo. I love seeing Gilmour looking so well taken care of with his sweet sugar face. Hoping you are all back together at home soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Well it looks like gizmo has him a temporary foster  he can't be picked up for about nine days what it looks like he's all set.
> 
> And Susan comes through again!


I am really glad to hear this, thanks to Susan!

I know this is a huge weight off your shoulders and not you can concentrate on your recovery. Sending good thoughts your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad to see this news.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Just want to let everybody know that everyone is doing great at your temporary Foster's's 

Ho Ho Ho 

I don't know No why the picture keep rotating when I attached it


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

And much to be thankful for!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Well it looks like gizmo has him a temporary foster  he can't be picked up for about nine days what it looks like he's all set.
> 
> And Susan comes through again!


Oh thank God. I was about to volunteer although I am not sure how I would pull it off with an 8 year old golden, 17 week old puppy, 15 year old cat, and working outside of the house (townhouse) all day.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Sad news guys. Gilmour passed away from cancer this morning. I mad an entry in the Rainbow Bridge forum for him.

I cant believe it. I can remember my posts here when I took the little 8 week old guy home.

His first hour at home:






Kickin' it with Ronon:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

The videos are uplifting. Joyful memories during a difficult time. I am so very sad for you and your family.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you & your boy--it wasn't the ending we wanted. Thank you for sharing him with us, and rest assured his last months though he was separated from you, he lived fully and was oh so loved. I know Laurie had to be waiting to help him cross.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Gilmour, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm so sorry for you & your boy--it wasn't the ending we wanted. Thank you for sharing him with us, and rest assured his last months though he was separated from you, he lived fully and was oh so loved. I know Laurie had to be waiting to help him cross.


Thank you SO much for helping with him. Because of you and Kitty he lived like a king the last 6 months, and its especially cool he got to play with is actual littermates for a while


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gilmore.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to see this. What sad news.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this ending. I am new to the forum, and picked up your story today to find that Gilmore had passed. The videos are heart warming.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

so sorry for your loss, hope you find comfort in his memories, positives thoughts and prayers going your way


----------

